# General I-Carver 40-915x trouble



## Dan Cottrell (Feb 15, 2018)

So I was working on a couple projects today and everything was working good. I went to start another project and it went through it's startup process by the router moving back and forth then up and down. When it went down it stayed down. You can see the screw that moves it turning very slowly but it's not moving it back up. Kind of looks like it might be slipping some how? I keep it clean and maintained so I'm not sure what's going on. I'm sure I might not have explained it good enough so let me know if you need more info. Thank you!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dan.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome Dan
Looks like we need one of the CNC people to step up


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like the anti-backlash nut on your Z axis might be striped and need replaced.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I would say the same, the set screw on these nuts are pitiful


----------



## Dan Cottrell (Feb 15, 2018)

Where is that nut located?


----------



## Dan Cottrell (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------

